# The PS3 Thread.



## Baconbits (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, I saw the XBox 360 thread and decided that there should also be a PS3 thread. Does anyone else out there own a PS3? If so, what games do you have? Blu-ray movies? Whatever you want to talk about concerning the PS3 should go here

I don't know if it would be too much to ask if this thread could be stickied, but I will ask anyways, since it would drastically cut down on spam topics concerning the PS3.


----------



## kapps (Sep 23, 2007)

I own a ps3, games: resistance fall of man, splinter cell double agent, rainbow 6 vegas, movies: alot


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 23, 2007)

I own one, no Blu-ray games, because nothing's worth paying $60 IMHO for yet, as I don't give two flips about FPS's and only one Blu-Ray DVD. Calling all Cars and Plixel Junk Racers is pretty fun however but Ratchet and Clank's likely the only game i'll outright buy this year, maybe Folksoul. Blu-ray DVD wise? Doubtful anything, I'd rather not buy stuff and be unable to play it at a friend's because they don't have a PS3 or Blu-ray player.

Right now it's my big hot, heavy PS2/PSone for now and my FFXI machine, the Wii, DS and 360 get all my gaming attention.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm waiting on the reviews for Haze and Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh, I do indeed own one.

Lets see... there's the stock PS3 w/ upgraded hardrive (now 160gb) and games:

Resistance: FOM
Ninja Gaiden
Heavenly Sword(s)  (see zeropunctuation for the reference)
The Darkness
LocoRoco
Motorstorm

Plus all the best PS2 stuffs and a lot of downloaded demos. No movies tho.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 24, 2007)

> LocoRoco


But LocoRoco is PSP....


----------



## Span_Wolf (Sep 24, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> > LocoRoco
> 
> 
> But LocoRoco is PSP....


Not anymore.

Also;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh1jB4hVJRg


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 24, 2007)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

> Stratadrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best $7 I ever spent... Kinda... that music's gettin annoying.

And that guy's a jerk. 

I... have 2 PS3's. But my brother's GF is using it (the 3 of us split the costs), so technically I have 1, but hey, I also have access to another for LAN or w/e. 

And the video respons for the guy with 4, it's a bit much.


----------



## ADF (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't own a PS3; but if you are interested in using it to play movies I have a article that includes the PS3 in video quality comparisons, it got a good review.


----------



## Janglur (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh hey, the PS3 actually got a thread.

Comin' up in the world, eh?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 24, 2007)

I intend to get one.  I want Ratchet, MGS4, FFXIII, Warhawk and Folksoul soo bad.

I have a PSN ID already, but no PS3 to use it on.


----------



## psion (Sep 24, 2007)

I have one, it was a gift.
My verdict:  Not bad, but not as impressive as I thought it would be.  Granted it's a powerful piece of machinery, but I already saw R:FoM's graphics in HL2 for the PC.  That being said, Resistance was a awesome ride that left me hoping for a sequel.  Haze looks tempting, but so does Endwar if I can convince myself to buy one of those silly-looking headsets.  And of course, Insomniac has never let me down yet with Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## Baconbits (Sep 24, 2007)

Well you can't base the hardware soley on the release titles' graphics. You have to remember that even the PS2 didn't really start looking nice until around it's last year before the PS3 came out. I have a 60 GB PS3 with these games...

Resistance: Fall of Man
Tony Hawk's Project 8
NHL 2K7
Need For Speed: Carbon
Call of Duty 3
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
F.E.A.R. (Sucks, DO NOT BUY THIS GAME FOR PS3, go with the PC version!)
Warhawk


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't base the hardware on the release titles graphics, I'm basing it on gameplay and so far, only Warhawk really measures up and that's multiplayer only. Oh yes, and HS, but that's a rental only.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 24, 2007)

Span_Wolf said:
			
		

> Stratadrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That man will never know the touch of a woman.


----------



## psion (Sep 24, 2007)

Baconbits said:
			
		

> Well you can't base the hardware soley on the release titles' graphics. You have to remember that even the PS2 didn't really start looking nice until around it's last year before the PS3 came out. I have a 60 GB PS3 with these games...


That is true, however the release title R:FoM is all I have to benchmark my PS3 at the moment so....  Yeah, when I can pick up later games like Haze, Endwar, and the inevitable Harvest Moon game; I'll be able to make a more indepth assessment but until then, I can only base a game system on what I have to work with at the time.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Sep 24, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> I intend to get one.  I want Ratchet, MGS4, FFXIII, Warhawk and Folksoul soo bad.



You mean Folklore, right? 'cuz the demo was Folksoul on the Japanese network, but the american one was released as Folklore...

But yeah, looks pretty good, and the demo was moderately fun. Not my perfered genre of game, and the controller waving during the boss battles got kinda tiring, but it was fun.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 25, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Silver R. Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what they said about Wii games, and the Japanese name was better.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 25, 2007)

Sixaxis waving is not the same as Wii-mote waving.


----------



## Baconbits (Sep 26, 2007)

It's still waving.


----------



## Kiala Tiagra (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got a PS3, best money I've ever spent
here are the games that I will have and already have
I can only play PS3 games since I don't have any other consoles (but I'm planning to play the other games once I can buy all 3 consoles)
The PS 3 games I wanna get and already have are:
Rainbow six vegas
The darkness
starnglehold
Medal of honor airborne (probably)
Warhawk (probably)
Turok
Timeshift (probably)
alone in the dark 5
devil may cry 4
front lines: fuel of war

Half life 2: orange box (definitely)
GTA 4 (definitely)
Assasin's creed (definitely)
Army of two (definitely)
Mercenaries 2 World in flames (HELL YEAH)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R (I want it in a PS3 version because my computer sucks!) 
Tom clancy Splinter cell: conviction (definitely)

and last but most important:
starfox games that explains Krystal's background or maybe her as the main character
and Super smash Bros Brawl with Krystal in it


----------



## PuppyJ (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't own one because I cannot afford it and am looking forward to very few games on it... plus I have not entered the HDTV era yet so the astounding graphic capabilities do not appeal to me.


----------



## Baconbits (Sep 27, 2007)

That sounds reasonable. What I like that Sony does that Microsoft doesn't do is that Sony still puts out games for the previous console for an upwards of almost two years after the new one comes out, they don't force you to buy the new console like Microsoft does.


----------



## Magica (Sep 27, 2007)

I see it as an overpriced, souped up PS2.  Maybe if it wasn't so ridiculously expensive, I would've considered it more. I'm not one who worries about whether or not the graphics are realistic or crisp and clear or not, because to me it all depends on the enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Baconbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Well with that line of thinking, you could call the 360 a sooped up XBox or the Wii a sooped up Gamecube


----------



## psion (Sep 28, 2007)

Baconbits said:
			
		

> Well with that line of thinking, you could call the 360 a sooped up XBox or the Wii a sooped up Gamecube


That may be true but it doesn't change the problem with the price.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 28, 2007)

Me?  The _only_ PS3 game I am looking forwards to is the new Ratchet.

But one game is not _nearly_ enough to justify half a silver.  Back in the day when I got a PSX (which, due to cash issues, I could only afford getting a used one), it was first because I wanted to play Spyro, but secondly becuse I did find two other games for variety (one of them was Chocobo Racing, which my sister absolutely loved).  And when I got a PS2 (also used, again due to cash issues), the first games I bought to play on it were _Dark Cloud_ and _Jak & Daxter_.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 30, 2007)

Baconbits said:
			
		

> That sounds reasonable. What I like that Sony does that Microsoft doesn't do is that Sony still puts out games for the previous console for an upwards of almost two years after the new one comes out, they don't force you to buy the new console like Microsoft does.



That wasn't Microsoft forcing anyone to do anything, that was the publishers. Get your facts in order. Also, seeing the PS2 install base, it's no wonder people are still putting out PS2 games, they likely will for at least two more years because again, the user base can support it. Sony itself isn't putting out anything for the PS2, the third parties are. Get your facts in order.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 30, 2007)

I have one right now, but there's only three games, four at best if you like FPS's worth buying on the system. It's not worth the $600 ($500 if your lucky enough to get a 60 gig) and Sony's too busy messing around with mutli-skus and quietly cutting features out or selling them set apart from the system (Sup PS2 chipset/Duel Shock 3) to really do much. If you don't already have a 360, get that first. Get a PS3 only if you can get it as a gift, have a lot of trade in credit or money to burn. I'm sure by summer of next year, the PS3 will warrent the $600 dollars but right now, unless you really like Warhawk/Rachet/HS/FPS's, no.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 30, 2007)

Baconbits said:
			
		

> Well with that line of thinking, you could call the 360 a sooped up XBox or the Wii a sooped up Gamecube



The issue is, both the Wii and the 360 have made the case for their price point. Sony has not.


----------



## Baconbits (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude, all you are doing is bashing the PS3. There is no point. Some people actually like the PS3, and all you are doing is whining about it. Sounds almost like you are a 360 fanboy actually. And I think it HAS made it's price point. All you are doing is spouting stupid fanboy cliches (Oh they haven't proven their price, they have dualshock 3 becuz thei failzorz. Buy teh 360, it rulezorz.) and not proving ANY facts at all.


----------



## Kimblebee (Oct 1, 2007)

Im not a huge fan of the PS3.. sure its a powerful system, and therefore has plenty of potential.. but theres just not a lot on there that interests me.

Ive completed the only game thats out currently that i did have interest in, and thats heavenly sword.. a good game but i wouldnt go as far as great.. motostorm is fun playing when drunk if you use the sixaxis controls but other than that i wouldnt wet my pants over it

but thats basically it apart from watching DVD's.. but whoop-de-do you can do that on a 360, PS2 or DVD player anyway. and im sorry but im not buying any blu-ray DVD's.. 

The only reason that we even have this PS3 right now is for MGS (my bf's doing. not mine) and even so the only reason we have it now is we got it for Â£200.. not much more expensive than a 360

also.. the friends system totaly fails!

but as i said i think the console does have potential.. but im not holding my breath.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2007)

> Well with that line of thinking, you could call . . . the Wii a sooped up Gamecube


Everyone already said that about the Wii.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 2, 2007)

Baconbits said:
			
		

> Dude, all you are doing is bashing the PS3. There is no point. Some people actually like the PS3, and all you are doing is whining about it. Sounds almost like you are a 360 fanboy actually. And I think it HAS made it's price point. All you are doing is spouting stupid fanboy cliches (Oh they haven't proven their price, they have dualshock 3 becuz thei failzorz. Buy teh 360, it rulezorz.) and not proving ANY facts at all.



I'm a PS3 owner, I have the right to 'whine' when Sony has yet to warrent my reason for buying the system other then not wanting to get bent over with PS2 and PSone games with the removal of the PS2 EE chip.

The facts are that the 360 has made it's case for being bought, the PS3 has yet to.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> > Well with that line of thinking, you could call . . . the Wii a sooped up Gamecube
> 
> 
> Everyone already said that about the Wii.


Because it honestly is when you compare specs.


----------



## GabrialFox (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a PS3.  (PSN ID. = Foxtail)

I also have a Wii and an Xbox 360.  I gotta say, I've actually used my PS3 the most out of all of them SINCE I got my PS3.  Overall I've had more time with my 360, but the PS3 is catching up.  A lot of this is that I'm not a big FPS fan, and I also use my PS3 for PS1 and PS2 games.  

I LOVE HEAVENLY SWORD!  Really, this game is NOT for everybody, but for those looking for a singular action game this is one beautiful, fun, engaging, piece of work!

Halo 3 was pretty cool but I finished it and have no particular desire to pick it up again.  This probably makes me a freak, and you can dismiss my previous statements as such.

Fox


----------



## Landis (Oct 15, 2007)

I have one.

psn is trapgunner

games i own are resistance,virtua fighter 5,oblivion and armored core 4


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 16, 2007)

I wanted to wait a year, but I had to cave in and get one due to the 60GB model being discontinued.  My PS2 (a gen-1 model I bought at launch) was on its last legs, and it was either a PS3 or a Slimline.  However, since the 60GB one was the only one available that had the emotion chip (hardware-based backwards compatibility), I decided to slap down the dough for it before they disappeared forever in less than three months.

The only games I own for it now are *Resistance* and *Ninja Gaiden Î£*.  *Ratchet* is on my list, and I'm heavily anticipating *Metal Gear Solid 4* next year.  Oh yeah, the DualShock 3 is supposed to be released soon next year as well, so that's a must-buy already.

It's weird.  This is the first time in my history of gaming that I bought all three current-gen systems within a one-year period.


----------



## gust (Oct 16, 2007)

I just got a ps3 a few days ago. The only game I have for it so far is Resistance Fall of Man.

I cant wait for the new Ratchet and Clank, Guitar hero 3, and GTA 4


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

Naw i dont own one :3 aint my thing


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't seen a single game for the PS3 that really interests me.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 17, 2007)

Well honestly, Resistance: Fall of Man looks interesting. But not enough to buy a PS3 for. All the real cool games are coming out for 360 anyway, so I'll just get them for my box.

You're right Eevee, as usual.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

FuzzyPinkRaptor said:
			
		

> Well honestly, Resistance: Fall of Man looks interesting. But not enough to buy a PS3 for.


I didn't even play Gears of War, so This Game Is Totally Just As Good As Gears Of War doesn't hold much appeal either.



			
				FuzzyPinkRaptor said:
			
		

> You're right Eevee, as usual.


8)


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Oct 17, 2007)

Meh, Gears of War I played for the story, It was alright I guess. Games are pretty much super interactive stories to me. Halo, Great story. Never really played the MP too much. I like video games for the story, that's why I'm trying to get Bioshock, so I can see WTF is that all about. And I hate when people tell endings. Fracking someone ruined the Dead Rising ending, as much fun as it was, I couldn't continue, It was like, "Why play it?" You know what I mean.

And for the "You're right" thing, you seem to have like, Infinite knowledge of everything.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 18, 2007)

Eye of Judgement and Rachet are all i'll be buying for it. right now it's little more then my FFXI PS2 machine.


----------



## Necron_immortal (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, got one and 3 games- Resistance, Oblivion, Ninja Gaiden Sigma. They're the only PS3 games that I like personally. That will change in November though, with Assassin's Creed coming out.


----------



## FurBoy223 (Oct 29, 2007)

For now I cling to the idea that my PS3 is not worthless. Resistance is an awesome game, why is sony run by idiots? If they released more games and didn't piss off the companies making their games life would be amazing.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't own any of the new systems yet.  I'll probably get the Wii first because of Brawl and Prime 3.

I will get a PS3, though.  I want Heavenly Sword, the new Ratchet, MSG4, and FF13.

Hell, even Kingdom Hearts 3 if or when they get around to it.


----------



## kapps (Nov 6, 2007)

is anyone planning on getting call of duty 4?


----------



## ADF (Nov 6, 2007)

My brother recently purchased a PS3; there was no way he could afford it on his own so I helped cover some of the costs, so I suppose you could say I partially own the thing. He is a big fan of JRPGs so staying with the Playstation was natural for him; frankly I think if you play a handful of JRPGs you have played them all, some of them don't half look similar but that doesn't seem to bother him. I suppose it is no less repetitive than the Diablo clones companies churn out these days.

I had a go of Resistance and a few demos, Christ the control system in console shooters are horrendous. I mean I knew they were less effective than keyboard and mouse but damn, you have to torture yourself through forced play before you obtain something that resembles control. Simple things like taking aim and shooting was replaced with awkward stiff movement, you try to aim a little to the right and you end up looking the other side of the target. I'm sure if I grind my teeth and practise at it the games would be playable over time, but honestly with a gaming PC loaded with shooters up stairs why bother?

Hardware wise there was certain aspects of the PS3 I preferred over the 360, the 360 may have very customisable memory but having fast dedicated amounts meant the textures didn't look like crap in ram intensive games. Some of the ones in the Folklore demo for instance were beautifully made and added to the games artistic bend, it didn't have the blurred and smudged appearance I have come to expect from 360 titles. People say the 360s memory setup is better but I personally think they both have their strengths, the 360 is more adaptable for different memory configurations while the PS3 forces a quality standard by providing dedicated amounts. You must use the full 256mb video memory on the PS3 otherwise it goes to waste, while on the 360 the more you put into ram the less your have for decent textures.

I noticed you can browse online and plug in a usb keyboard/mouse; so those who like to ask which users are posting from their consoles may want to look out, though directing them to a site like the escapist so they will get a out of memory error will continue to prove that point. Overall it is an interesting multi-purpose system, to me it mostly means a Blueray player but I suppose a few games may catch my eye somewhere down the line.

In the meantime my brother has it all to himself.


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 19, 2007)

It's no gargantuan secret that the system had a slow start, but it's really beginning to pick up in the marketplace now.  I'm a media/tech guy, so I don't see my PS3 as simply a gaming machine.  Recently upgraded its hard drive to a 250 gig and with the newly added Divx support (yes, I'm aware that both systems got it) I can basically create a huge library of DVD rips in AVI format and have a movie archive; already threw in Bourne Ultimatum, Die Hard 4, and Advent Children.  I've got a whole family album of personal photos that I show to relatives, a ton of music loaded, customized menu themes, and everything's nicely organized.  Not only this, but I can access everything remotely via my PSP.  Including the online games listed in my signature, I also own Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Dynasty Warriors: Gundam, and a plethora of network games.  I'll also be getting Burnout Paradise, Metal Gear Solid 4, and Grand Theft Auto 4, pending reviews.  So this machine is more of an entertainment device to me.

While I think the Wii is a huge success and a great innovation, I personally can't get drawn into any of the games.  And with that being the system's main purpose, there's nothing else there for me.  As far as the 360 is concerned, I have a huge beef with Microsoft's overall tactics as a company, but I try not to let that bias my opinion of the system itself; it's simply that most major 360 games also come out on the PC.  Seeing as I'm a pirate (admittedly) and that I have a computer powerful enough to handle most games at max settings, getting a 360 and paying for an online service I'll never use simply isn't my preference.  Everybody else, continue having fun.  Playstation Home is something that's more up my alley, since I love to customize and the prospect of being constantly rewarded with new content to use via game achievements gets me anxious (having a Gamefly account makes it more exciting).

I suppose I just wish that people would drop their fanatical rantings and start learning how to truly discuss (not debate) console issues and opinions in an orderly and unbiased fashion, not based on extreme prejudice; these sorts of things boil down to your own personal preferences, not who "pwns" who.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, considering that the PSP also started slow.

lol I recall Sony's machines being bashed here a lot.


----------



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 21, 2007)

i got one x3

lets see resistence fall of men, heavenly sword,assassins creed,the darkness.

ehh what more "thinks" god i got bad memory xP


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 21, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a single game for the PS3 that really interests me.



You can't mention PS3 w/o saying Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction which is probably the best game for the system


----------



## gust (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got the demo for Uncharted, has anyone played that game in full?  Is it worth buying?
The demo made me want it but I have a fear that it might be too short...


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 21, 2007)

i'll be getting my PS3 for Christmas, which is only a few days away


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 22, 2007)

Wish there was a location to send suggestions for Sony's updates.  Something I'd really like to see in this day and age as the console and PC line blurs is a universal screenshot function.  I mean, why not, right?  The hard drive is there, it has a photo section to automatically put them, and everything's pushing for more online interaction, so why not have the ability to share in-game photos?  It'd be a lot more simple than having to take a picture of the TV itself with a digital camera.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 22, 2007)

gust said:
			
		

> I just got the demo for Uncharted, has anyone played that game in full?  Is it worth buying?
> The demo made me want it but I have a fear that it might be too short...



Yes! OH GOD YES GO OUT AN BUY IT! That game was epic. A great story, hilarious jokes, a balanced control setting, challenging puzzles, replay value, and beautiful graphics... quite good IMO.


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 23, 2007)

Uncharted is indeed worth buying. So is Rachet. Eye of Judgement? Not till WoTC and Sony fix that issue with the cards, for me that completely killed my want to make a investment. As for the Sony bashing, there is no one to blame but Sony itself for it. 2007 can be remembered as the year Sony had the worst PR ever and let it's execs run their mouths far, far too much for a system in third place.


----------



## ShagsterP (Dec 24, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Uncharted is indeed worth buying. So is Rachet. Eye of Judgement? Not till WoTC and Sony fix that issue with the cards, for me that completely killed my want to make a investment. As for the Sony bashing, there is no one to blame but Sony itself for it. 2007 can be remembered as the year Sony had the worst PR ever and let it's execs run their mouths far, far too much for a system in third place.



Speaking from a standpoint of owning the game, do you realize that the Eye of Judgment still boils down to player ability?  A player can set up their deck, but the drawing per round is still random from it.  Besides that, a player can own every single card available if they so desired; it makes no difference since many of the higher level versions are restricted by class and type.  Even if you had every phantom card in existence, you can only put one in your deck at a time.  So it's not as bad as you might perceive it to be.  I don't personally enjoy playing it online against random people, anyhow; for that reason, I'm attempting to find people here.

And nobody to blame besides Sony?  It's true they had a horribly wrought campaign and they even publicly admitted it at the last Tokyo Game Show (which is why you see the new advertising style now), but when it comes to bashing, I blame every brainless, salivating, hypocritical, bandwagon-jumping fanboy that ever decided to spew his oral feces on the interwebs.  Doesn't matter what they're bashing.  As a critic who attempts to put aside his own bias when it comes to a public opinion and discussion, I'm offended by all the one-sidedness.  The only reason I promote and discuss the PS3 is because it's what I own, what I prefer, and what I'm personally interested in; has nothing to do with being "better".  Wish that sort of mentality could spread.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have Call of Duty 4 yet? Or I am alone on this one?

On the topic of PS3 bashing I personally dont care either way because I was an owner of the first Xbox which didnt sell well (compared to PS2, 10:1 sales ratio isnt something to be proud of if you're the 1) and only a few games to write home about.  It really did everything I wanted it to and thats all I care about. This time around I've got a much greater appreciation for high quality audio and video therefore I actually make use of the BD capability of PS3. Yes I have an HDTV and yes I have a capable surround sound setup. I realise many arnt even able to afford a PS3 let alone an HDTV, but either way (360 or PS3) you're really missing the whole point of the better visuals without an HDTV. On the other hand many don't care and therefore 360 is more accessible because its cheaper. 

Many probably see this as not taking a position, but guess what. I did when i bought a PS3. I would have bought a 360 had it had two things, HDMI and built in HD DVD playback, (if they could still offer that for under the PS3's price). 360 does have HDMI now but it has no HD audio output from HD DVD's so it makes HD DVD playback a moot point. For me at least. Just kinda rambling on about how everyone has their price, needs and wants. Its like the classic import or domestic debate, or the LCD or PDP (plasma) debate, rap or rock. Economy basically needs both to sell to ensure all those who make livings off of these industries keep their jobs.

And yeah CoD4 anyone? Come on! Its a great game, with lasting online gameplay. In many ways its better than RS:V. Better recoil management (which vegas fudged up from every other RS game ever made), MUCH faster load times (none of this you just put in the game and watched our videos!, now wait for us to load some cache stuff which we decided we cant leave on the HDD). I guess those two things alone make it much more enjoyable online. Yes i realize CoD4 is NOWHERE near the level of realism found in RS games but there is something called hardcore mode which is essentially RS level damage and health with no health regen, no HUD (which means no radar unless someone on your team gets a 3 person kill-streak).


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes.  Exactly.  It comes down to preference.  Thank you.  Why is it that I find many signs of intelligence when it comes to Sony discussions, yet whenever I attempt the same type of conversation with a 360 fan (with no intentional harm or foul), I get nothing but "Nuh-uh!  PS3 suxx0rz!  360 is l33t!!1  Jajajaja!"?  *sigh*  At least Nintendo fans don't seem to feel the need to compare virtual penis sizes.

I have yet to get Call of Duty 4, but I do plan on getting it some time in the future.  Everything always goes back to Battlefield for me and my friends, though, and it doesn't help with Battlefield: Bad Company coming along soon.  Eventually, though.  Eventually.


----------



## ADF (Jan 3, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> At least Nintendo fans don't seem to feel the need to compare virtual penis sizes.


No they just think they are better than everyone else regardless of their platforms hardware performance.

Sorry but that's just my experience, I've even seen a few argue the Wii is the 'only true' next gen console because Will Write likes the Wii.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing I'm irked about, though.. how come so many titles aren't developed in 1080p?  720p looks swell and dandy, but I really want to make use of my TV's size.  Looking on the back of most 360 games and taking notice that a lot of their games are marked as supporting 1080p is kind of a downer, though I haven't seen what they look like firsthand.


----------



## ADF (Jan 3, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> One thing I'm irked about, though.. how come so many titles aren't developed in 1080p?  720p looks swell and dandy, but I really want to make use of my TV's size.  Looking on the back of most 360 games and taking notice that a lot of their games are marked as supporting 1080p is kind of a downer, though I haven't seen what they look like firsthand.


I saw a bunch of 360 users ranting on Gamespot not too long ago; something about games listing 1080p being much lower resolutions that scale up to 1080p, kind of a misleading half truth.

Anyway the answer isnâ€™t that surprising, hardware power. When you keep squeezing the same set of hardware for better and better visuals there is going to be a few sacrifices, something to make sure those visuals can maintain 30fps. In this case resolution is an easy and quick sacrifice to grab a few extra frames; they can always upscale the resolution to 1080p anyway, even if that means enlarging the pixels.

Didn't Halo 3 take a res hit for advanced lighting or something? The only platform you can always guarantee to get 1080p resolutions with every single game is on PC; if you can and are willing to pay the price tag of course, I'm a 1680x1050 gamer myself which is a nice middle ground.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yes, I remember Battlefield. It all started with 1942 and the desert combat mod, which then spawned BF2 which then spawned the failure of the series, 2142. CoD kinda had a more lasting impact with my friends. The close quarters stuff kept you on your toes.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting Note: If you own a PSP with firmware 3.80 installed (or waiting for Dark Alex's 3.80 M33 custom firmware) and a PS3 with the 2.10 firmware (which supports XviD/DivX) you can stream movies from your PC to your PSP using the PS3 as a proxy with the PSP's remote play feature.

I've never owned a PS2 so I might pick up a PS3 before the next major hardware reversion that strips PS2 support.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 3, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> I saw a bunch of 360 users ranting on Gamespot not too long ago; something about games listing 1080p being much lower resolutions that scale up to 1080p, kind of a misleading half truth.



That's what I figured, that it wasn't true 1080p; I just have no personal visual proof.  Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, however, makes my eyes bleed.

I'm still not sure why people brag about 1080 resolutions with their PC gaming.  Unless they're using a TV as a monitor that's really got the size to give you the actual impact of that resolution to the naked eye, I don't see the point in using that high of a resolution for PC gaming.  It makes little to no difference on a person's standard 22"(mine) or less computer monitor.



			
				Tudd said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I remember Battlefield. It all started with 1942 and the desert combat mod, which then spawned BF2 which then spawned the failure of the series, 2142. CoD kinda had a more lasting impact with my friends. The close quarters stuff kept you on your toes.



Hey, 2142 may have its flaws, like really obvious exploits the devs won't even seem to take notice of.  All they care about is "Let's go get the those knife server stat padders!  Yea!  They're ruining the game!"  All the while, servers with friendly fire off have demopack suicide bombers doing nothing but taking advantage of blowing up everything around them without any fear of personal damage, because C4 is considered friendly fire to yourself... right.  But if there's one thing this game got right, it's the introduction of DOG TAGS.  Dear god, every game should have dog tags.  I've stabbed so many people and I can't get enough yet.  613 tags so far XD


----------



## Tudd (Jan 3, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Hey, 2142 may have its flaws, like really obvious exploits the devs won't even seem to take notice of.  All they care about is "Let's go get the those knife server stat padders!  Yea!  They're ruining the game!"  All the while, servers with friendly fire off have demopack suicide bombers doing nothing but taking advantage of blowing up everything around them without any fear of personal damage, because C4 is considered friendly fire to yourself... right.  But if there's one thing this game got right, it's the introduction of DOG TAGS.  Dear god, every game should have dog tags.  I've stabbed so many people and I can't get enough yet.  613 tags so far XD



Well theres still a chance for them to redeem themselves with BC. Of the trailers i've seen it looks like they're going to try some comedy like Army of two (which also looks good). I never really played 2142 because of all of the bad press and my own personal experience with it wasnt that great. It just seemed like an easier version of BF2. Or even more chun. Running the game didnt seem to make sense either. The graphics hadn't improved yet my friend ran it on medium which is down from maxed out on BF2. We've always had comparible computers but we've dropped PC gaming for consoles. Only time will tell if PC gaming becomes worth it again, most likely not for me considering im spending more money on HT and music these days. (But im still running a 6800 GT so games ARE playable to some extent.)

Great FF mistake, the only thing worse would be giving americans AK's and russians L85A1's. So with this dog tag thing, when you knife someone to death you get their dog tags? Oh... i wish CoD had this...


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 3, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Great FF mistake, the only thing worse would be giving americans AK's and russians L85A1's. So with this dog tag thing, when you knife someone to death you get their dog tags? Oh... i wish CoD had this...



Yup.  Best thing ever in an online multiplayer shooter.  Nothing's more satisfying and ends a feud better than getting someone's dog tags.  The game keeps a database list for you, too.  Friend and squad member of mine has the dog tags of the 12th highest guy on the leaderboards.  If Bad Company doesn't keep this in, I'll be incredibly pissed.


----------



## ADF (Jan 3, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> That's what I figured, that it wasn't true 1080p; I just have no personal visual proof.  Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, however, makes my eyes bleed.
> 
> I'm still not sure why people brag about 1080 resolutions with their PC gaming.  Unless they're using a TV as a monitor that's really got the size to give you the actual impact of that resolution to the naked eye, I don't see the point in using that high of a resolution for PC gaming.  It makes little to no difference on a person's standard 22"(mine) or less computer monitor.


I could ask you the same question, what is the benefit of 1080p on a HDTV? Most of your answers will also apply to PC monitors. The 16:10 aspect ratio equivalent of 1080p is 1920x1200, these come in 24â€ or larger monitors.

There is plenty of good reasons to have that res or higher on a PC monitor.

The main benefit of course is reduced jaggies; since we sit right up to the screen we can pick out each and every pixel, so jaggies stand out allot more to a PC gamer than on a HDTV across the room. It can get really irritating at times; while console users have only just started seeing AA in their games PC users have had them before the Xbox even existed, frankly I don't know why they need AA in console titles.

But the other benefit, and this is particularly important to me, is visual clarity and sharpness of the image. HDTVs take decent resolutions and scale them onto massive screens, so much that a pixel can become four or more times its size, this blurs the image and can smudge out finer details. A PC monitor on the other hand is the correct size for the resolution, giving a very crisp image with no loss in fine details. 

You can tell if a game is designed more to favour console platforms than PC. PC games are aware of screen clarity and design textures to suit it; console textures on the other hand tend to be big and muddy, which is fine if you are sat across the room but ugly up close.

Now 2560x1600; there is a res I don't get, I guess it is for people who really really feel they need a 30" monitor in their face but still want the same clarity.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 3, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> I could ask you the same question, what is the benefit of 1080p on a HDTV? Most of your answers will also apply to PC monitors. The 16:10 aspect ratio equivalent of 1080p is 1920x1200, these come in 24â€ or larger monitors.



Really?  I've always heard that these high-def resolutions don't start making a difference until you get into 32" screens or higher.  In any case, I've played a multitude of console and PC games.  The whole "jaggies make things horrible" issue has never been so damning on games to me as it seems to be to the fanatical enthusiasts.  1280x800 with every possible visual stat maxed out on most games works great to me on a 22" monitor, even close up.  I don't get the whole debate on all of this.

But yea, from my 42" HDTV that I've got the PS3 hooked up, I've tested Gran Turismo Prologue on every possible HD resolution.  I know that "true" 1080p would only be seen on sets that get into the 60" range, but the difference between 1080i and 1080p on this game only really adds a sense of smoothness to everything; better motion.  I can understand something like Metal Gear Solid 4 or Oblivion not getting bumped up to 1080p, but I believe at least all the more simple games should, such as how Gran Turismo Prologue and Ridge Racer 5 are.  There's no reason for games in the racing, fighting, or even platforming genre to be in anything less than 1080p resolution, since today's consoles are strong enough to handle it all at a smooth frame rate.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 3, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> frankly I don't know why they need AA in console titles.
> 
> But the other benefit, and this is particularly important to me, is visual clarity and sharpness of the image. HDTVs take decent resolutions and scale them onto massive screens, so much that a pixel can become four or more times its size, this blurs the image and can smudge out finer details. A PC monitor on the other hand is the correct size for the resolution, giving a very crisp image with no loss in fine details.
> 
> You can tell if a game is designed more to favour console platforms than PC. PC games are aware of screen clarity and design textures to suit it; console textures on the other hand tend to be big and muddy, which is fine if you are sat across the room but ugly up close.



I don't know if you're much of a console gamer, impression so far is no but who knows, but AA has been something i've thought console games have needed for the longest time. If you're far away to not notice jaggies then your tv is too small. You're supposed to have a 26 to 30 degree viewing angle (horizontal) for HDTV's. 

As for the texture design the game engine also plays a large role. In Oblivion for example on the PS3 when you get up close to any wall or ground texture you can see how horribly compressed it is, yet moving your character further away the effect is lessened. PC games also have essentially unlimited potential processing power because video cards advance many times faster than consoles do. Console devs simply become limited to the ammount of texture data they can use whereas PC devs can keep bumping this up. There are reasonable limits but I can honestly say i've noticed a difference between 720P and 1080i when watching movies on my HDTV. Games, no point there considering most HDTV's have motion resolution loss and LCD's the worst for it and it just happens to be what i have. Different people use their eyesight to different levels.


----------



## hkMolotov (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got one. Besides the terrible controller, having to sign a EULA for every online game, and no standardized voice chat, it's better than my Xbox 360. PSN ID is hkMolotov

I've got Motorstorm, Warhawk, and Eye of Judgment. The multimedia capabilities are great on this machine, it really is a wonderful home theater PC. The simple interface is a real breath of fresh air from the 360's cluttered dashboard. All the haters need to gtfo.


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 42" HDTV myself, used to have a 36" but it went bust and I cashed in on the warranty for a better TV. While I can see the jaggies even at 1080p resolutions on the PS3, I find they are much less noticeable than when you are sat right in front of a sharp PC screen.

You have to remember that PC monitors have had access to these high resolutions for years; my old CRT went up to 1600x1200 despite only being 17", I was playing games like Morrowind  at that res. But with the standardization of digital LCDs the image went from analogue to digital; making the image, and the jaggies, much sharper.

Honestly though I played through both Oblivion and FEAR at 1024x768 just fine before getting a better GPU so I am not completely obsessed with destroying jaggies, it is just really nice when you can smooth them out. It is a shame because of a specific shader choice in UT3 that AA is only possible in DX10.


----------



## Oni (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a question for you ADF, do you think ps3 graphics will look decent when being viewed via http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8553326&st=lcd+monitor&lp=26&type=product&cp=1&id=1188561324689 that monitor?


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> I have a question for you ADF, do you think ps3 graphics will look decent when being viewed via http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8553326&st=lcd+monitor&lp=26&type=product&cp=1&id=1188561324689 that monitor?


Contrast could be a bit better (1000:1) and because it is a larger size than the resolution it won't be as sharp (although mostly unnoticeable), it has HDCP and HDMI so it shouldn't have any problems though. I think consoles should really be used with HDTVs thanks to the larger size, but there is nothing stopping attaching a compatible monitor if you really want.

A friend of mine uses a 22" widescreen monitor for his PS3 gaming since his room is too small for a HDTV, he seems to like it.


----------



## Oni (Jan 4, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> Oni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool cool, I appreciate the info ADF ^.^ That monitor is rather inexpensive, despite the low contrast ratio. One nice aspect is that one could most likely have 2 full internet pages open or one program window and another resource window, side by side when using said monitor.


I am so tempted to purchase a ps3 just to play Disgaea3 and devil May cry 4, although it probably would be a bad decision because it would lure me away from studying.:cry:

*is currently using a samsung 955 Dynaflat CRT monitor* 
This thing has such a crisp image, like it did 7? years ago when I purchased it.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 4, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> ShagsterP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wii is crazy, simple fun that doesn't have 1080p graphics and all the little set top media features to sell it. It's also forging new market share at a mega fast pace and showing graphics whores and 'hardcore' gamers world wide that anyone with a brain has known from the launch of the PSX on, that they have little to no say when it comes to what sells and what does not and that causal gamers rule the day.

For me, the sheer amusement that comes from that is worth it all, along with AAA Nintendo titles. As a owner of all the current home and portable systems along with a PC, the Wii caters to me the most and what hardcores and PC addicts are finding out, it caters to a larger user base then they can ever hope to field. And this is coming from someone who was playing video games/PC games while some people here were still sucking on their mom's tits.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 4, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Yes.  Exactly.  It comes down to preference.  Thank you.  Why is it that I find many signs of intelligence when it comes to Sony discussions, yet whenever I attempt the same type of conversation with a 360 fan (with no intentional harm or foul), I get nothing but "Nuh-uh!  PS3 suxx0rz!  360 is l33t!!1  Jajajaja!"?  *sigh*  At least Nintendo fans don't seem to feel the need to compare virtual penis sizes.



Nintendo fans don't need it really as what's happening with home consoles is what Nintendo has done for portables for years, rule all from it's throne of blood.

As a owner of all three formats, I will say the 360 has issues up the ying yang, not the least being Microsoft's non-stop fuck ups in Japan, one reason they won't hold #1 for long unless they overcome it. Less of one is the RROD issue for me, because I went though SIX PS2's and lots of people went though more then two, but as the net wasn't what it is now back in 2001, no one remembers DRE or the storm of class action lawsuits that came down the pipe. I've only had to send in my 360 once.

For me, the PS3 is a sexy, sweet little bit of kit that makes it the prefered media box for almost any home. The issue with that is I bought the damn thing to play games, I didn't buy it for all the media shit it could do, just like I didn't buy a 360 for all the media box shit it can do. Both MS and Sony have forgotten that it's about the games first and all the cool PC like shit you can do with the system second. And when it comes to games, the 360 and Wii are kicking Sony's ass in and Sony seems to have forgotten just why they won last time, but Nintendo hasn't and nor has Microsoft and they are eating their lunch for it.

2008 will be the last chance for Sony to match or come close to matching the 360's install base, because if they don't pull it off this year, it's too late. As a retailer, I also look forward to seeing if cutting BC completely out of the 40 gigs and cutting part of it's balls off in the 80 gig will bite them in the ass because IMHO, that's going to hurt them worse then anything else, all for no other reason then trying to get people's attention away from the PS2 and on the PS3. Those of us who had to rush to claim 60 gigs haven't forgotten what we were forced to do and i'm still pissed off about that.


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> [snip]


See the biggest downer about the Wii for me is simple; itâ€™s a Nintendo console. I have not been interested in a Nintendo game since I was playing Pokemon on my Game Boy in school; the casual audience orientated, family friendly, typical Mario/Zelda/Metroid/etc line up doesnâ€™t suit my tastes. I know there are teen/adult orientated games on the Wii but I can get more elsewhere.

So it being successful or getting a new control system doesnâ€™t change the fact that it has what is usually expected from a Nintendo console; which doesnâ€™t interest me, probably to the confusion of some Wii owners who think the world + dog should buy one.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 4, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> I have a 42" HDTV myself, used to have a 36" but it went bust and I cashed in on the warranty for a better TV. While I can see the jaggies even at 1080p resolutions on the PS3, I find they are much less noticeable than when you are sat right in front of a sharp PC screen.
> 
> You have to remember that PC monitors have had access to these high resolutions for years; my old CRT went up to 1600x1200 despite only being 17", I was playing games like Morrowind  at that res. But with the standardization of digital LCDs the image went from analogue to digital; making the image, and the jaggies, much sharper.
> 
> Honestly though I played through both Oblivion and FEAR at 1024x768 just fine before getting a better GPU so I am not completely obsessed with destroying jaggies, it is just really nice when you can smooth them out. It is a shame because of a specific shader choice in UT3 that AA is only possible in DX10.



This is where it gets interesting... because CRT's had no native resolution it was impossible to have the moniter's native resoltution inflict its own jaggies. LCD on the other hand has a native resolution, which i assume you know means it has a set number of pixels. Having a native resolution and not running the game (or any app for that matter) at that native resolution introduced jaggies because the signal's pixels did not line up with the moniter's pixels. The difference between analog and digital is a moot point because many LCD moniters come with VGA cables which are analog which are then converted back to digital inside the moniter. You only get what the weakest link allows. But VGA doesnt really limit much compared to DVI. DVI is limited to 8 bit RGB (same as 24 bit colour) which is about the same as VGA. There is some confusion about that but from my understanding the last 8 bits in 32-bit "TrueColor" are not used for colour.

Still have yet to buy an LCD for myself although i have no problem recommending them to others. Nice off-topic topic though.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 4, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> See the biggest downer about the Wii for me is simple; itâ€™s a Nintendo console. I have not been interested in a Nintendo game since I was playing Pokemon on my Game Boy in school; the casual audience orientated, family friendly, typical Mario/Zelda/Metroid/etc line up doesnâ€™t suit my tastes. I know there are teen/adult orientated games on the Wii but I can get more elsewhere.
> 
> So it being successful or getting a new control system doesnâ€™t change the fact that it has what is usually expected from a Nintendo console; which doesnâ€™t interest me, probably to the confusion of some Wii owners who think the world + dog should buy one.



I feel the same way when it comes to this.  I really couldn't care less about Mario's next big nonsensical adventure or mute Link's 28th battle with Ganondorf.  The system is indeed fun, but that fun typically keeps my interest for a good ten minutes or so.  Other than the "I grew up with these characters" excuse, I really can't find anything interesting about them.

I actually talked myself into planning to buy one, but then I played it, and that pretty much got rid of that need.  Oh, and I could own every console as well, but I like to think I've at least got some sort of life on my hands.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 5, 2008)

ADF and ShagsterP said:
			
		

> [Insert Comments about disliking the Wii]



The new Zero Punctuation review was about Mario Galaxy. One of the points he hits on is that Mario, Metroid and Zelda are really the only games nintento seems to produce (or, games containing said characters). I don't remember, but I think "cash cow" and "resurrecting zombies" was used. 

He did sort of like the game though.

Review


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not to say the games aren't good.  There just happens to be a majority of people who have either grown out of those themes or simply aren't interested in them.  All of those characters are first party, though seeing as Nintendo's newfound might is at an all time high, I'm surprised they aren't pushing for more quality third party support than what they have.  I really doubt there's going to be any better time to do it than now.

The Wii is also a great party system, but seeing as I'm not the friendliest or most social person in the world, that's a moot point for me =


----------



## Fausk (Jan 6, 2008)

I own a PS3 and I absolutely love it, the only game I've got for it so far is Warhawk, which I only seem to play because I enjoy the ability to rank up and get more customization options. It is rather fun though, especially flying around.

Interestingly enough I saw people say they don't want to buy a PS3 because they don't have an HDTV. I don't have an HDTV and the graphics are still outstanding regardless... So I don't know why people magically think they must have an HDTV to play on PS3. Also downloaded the poker game and High Velocity Bowling from the Playstation Store, planning on getting Rock Band soon, and Uncharted definitely has my interest.

Games I'm looking forward to: Metal Gear Solid 4, Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XIII Versus (yeah, I know, I'm weird for playing Final Fantasy games), and of course LITTLEBIGPLANET. I'm surprised no one mentioned that one yet. That's a PS3 exclusive and looks flat out OUTSTANDING, regardless of what game system you play on, I think LittleBigPlanet should convince you to at least consider PS3. Killzone 2 looks pretty good too, though I'll have to wait and see more about it. And then for non console exclusives I'll probably get GTA4.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 6, 2008)

Fausk said:
			
		

> Games I'm looking forward to: Metal Gear Solid 4, Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XIII Versus (yeah, I know, I'm weird for playing Final Fantasy games), and of course LITTLEBIGPLANET. I'm surprised no one mentioned that one yet. That's a PS3 exclusive and looks flat out OUTSTANDING, regardless of what game system you play on, I think LittleBigPlanet should convince you to at least consider PS3. Killzone 2 looks pretty good too, though I'll have to wait and see more about it. And then for non console exclusives I'll probably get GTA4.



YES! Little big planet! That game looks amazing yet i havn't seen anything new about it in months. I guess if it has no media coverage it won't stick in people's minds.


----------



## Fausk (Jan 6, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Fausk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Game Developer Conference 08 is coming up sometime this month I believe, where we will hopefully get some new input about LittleBigPlanet


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 6, 2008)

Heh, the music they always play in trailers for LittleBigPlanet is catchy.

What I'm surprised nobody's discussing is Home.  Isn't anybody as hyped up about it as I am?  The possibilities with that application are really outstanding to me, unless you personally dislike the whole complicated procedure of doing everything.  Myself, I love anything that has to do with customization and sharing, and the prospect of unlocking avatar clothing and apartment furniture (as well as trophies) via in-game tasks, that makes me excited.  I don't know why 360 fans knock it, though.  If it's not your thing, don't use it.  It's an application.  You have to actually boot into it from the XMB of your PS3, but you can completely bypass it if wanted.

Anyway, here's to hoping for an open beta sometime soon.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm waiting for that game (whose name escapes me) where you walk around M.C. Escher-like puzzles trying to get to the end.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 6, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Heh, the music they always play in trailers for LittleBigPlanet is catchy.
> 
> What I'm surprised nobody's discussing is Home.  Isn't anybody as hyped up about it as I am?  The possibilities with that application are really outstanding to me, unless you personally dislike the whole complicated procedure of doing everything.  Myself, I love anything that has to do with customization and sharing, and the prospect of unlocking avatar clothing and apartment furniture (as well as trophies) via in-game tasks, that makes me excited.  I don't know why 360 fans knock it, though.  If it's not your thing, don't use it.  It's an application.  You have to actually boot into it from the XMB of your PS3, but you can completely bypass it if wanted.
> 
> Anyway, here's to hoping for an open beta sometime soon.



Well, IMHO...

People aren't really hyped up about Home because little to nothing is known other then the fact that it's going to be a locked down SL with a sprinkling of Live and microtransctions. It's going to be fucking Habbo Hotel for the PS3. What's to get all happy about a Live/Habbo/SL bastard offspring that doesn't even allow you to do most of what draws people into SL and Live in the first place?

I'm sure given time it might take off, but right now it sounds and looks all the world like Habbo/SL/Live.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 6, 2008)

Fausk said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one mentioned that one yet. That's a PS3 exclusive and looks flat out OUTSTANDING, regardless of what game system you play on, I think LittleBigPlanet should convince you to at least consider PS3. Killzone 2 looks pretty good too, though I'll have to wait and see more about it. And then for non console exclusives I'll probably get GTA4.



LBP is a sandbox game that largely relies on user created content to make up the bulk of the game. For some people, it's going to be great, but for the bulk of people with PS3's, it's going to be looked over and largely ignored. I think it will do alright, but it's going to largely be a sleeper and not come close to matching the sales of Uncharted, R&C or even Heavenly Sword. It will develop a cult following if it's done right, but it will never post the sales numbers it needs with the current PS3 install base to really sell with it should.


----------



## Fausk (Jan 6, 2008)

Brooklyn said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for that game (whose name escapes me) where you walk around M.C. Escher-like puzzles trying to get to the end.



Echochrome.

I am looking forward to Home, even though it's just a dumbed down version of SL or a suped up version of Habbo Hotel with parts of Xbox Live. I still think it'll be interesting and fun, and I feel the incredibly nerdy pleasures that will come from inviting people to my virtual house to watch Angry Video Game Nerd or Zero Punctuation on my in world TV while we sit on the sofa and laugh and talk via bluetooth headsets.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 6, 2008)

Fausk said:
			
		

> Echochrome.



That's the one! Thanks. :]


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 6, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Well, IMHO...
> 
> People aren't really hyped up about Home because little to nothing is known other then the fact that it's going to be a locked down SL with a sprinkling of Live and microtransctions. It's going to be fucking Habbo Hotel for the PS3. What's to get all happy about a Live/Habbo/SL bastard offspring that doesn't even allow you to do most of what draws people into SL and Live in the first place?
> 
> I'm sure given time it might take off, but right now it sounds and looks all the world like Habbo/SL/Live.



Not a very optimistic person, are you?  I honestly despise Second Life with a passion.  It's TOO open for my tastes and feels like a rickety mess.  To me, some limitations are good and allow me to easily rein in and explore the sort of customizing and socializing I enjoy.  Being able to invite friends into my own uniquely decorated apartment (hoping for a zen garden style, personally), stream music directly from my hard drive as well as videos (of which I now have full DVD rips housed, thanks to the recent Divx support), and generally get perks and unlocks from completing tasks in games instead of simple achievement points that give me nothing at all; being able to do all this from a console I happen to play games on, that's very exciting to me.  Maybe you just don't have an interior decorator living inside you.

The concept of Home isn't new, but bringing it to the console world certainly is a major endeavor that I support.  I know what PCs are already capable of, but that's thinking in an entirely larger scope, which isn't what I'm wanting to get into here.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 7, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do understand that in order to get most of that decorating done, your going to have to pay for the stuff, right? It's going to be like Habbo, but on a larger scale. Also, games must be created to support Home, much like every game that has achievement points on Live has those as part of the code. So far none of the current crop do.

It's also going to take a long time before it gets up near Habbo scale to start, there's no way your going to have a Live rival right off the bat. I'd be more optimistic if there was a reason to, but shelling out for VR clothing and chairs? No.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 7, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> You do understand that in order to get most of that decorating done, your going to have to pay for the stuff, right? It's going to be like Habbo, but on a larger scale. Also, games must be created to support Home, much like every game that has achievement points on Live has those as part of the code. So far none of the current crop do.
> 
> It's also going to take a long time before it gets up near Habbo scale to start, there's no way your going to have a Live rival right off the bat. I'd be more optimistic if there was a reason to, but shelling out for VR clothing and chairs? No.



Wrong.  Sony released that part of their dev kit a long time ago.  Lair (unfortunately) is already confirmed to have content for Home, Ratchet and Clank already seems obvious by the Ratchet avatar clothing parts displayed in beta videos, and lots of other games are rumored to be ready.  I wouldn't be surprised if games like Uncharted were already set to go.  Christ, don't be such a downer.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 7, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Christ, don't be such a downer.



Microtransaction heavy services sure can't make me squeal for joy.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2008)

Foxstar... theres no need for a double post  
I do have to admit to agreeing with you though. At the very least they should save it all for a large expansion or a whole new title. But this way they make more money while keeping us playing the game. Might just be the unwillingness to accept a new concept.

Working our way backwards we have, LittleBigPlanet. Turns out its a bit more 3D than we previously knew. Enjoy.

*Edit* 

Warner goes BD exclusive starting June 2008. Kinda big news considering it shifts the stocks of both Sony and Toshiba. Alot of people who are into BD (earlier adopters) are calling for Paramount to follow suit before the end of the week.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Triple post


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 7, 2008)

MONSTER COMBO


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah fux it already


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2008)

Whoa... taking it to the extreme now are we?


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't get me wrong.  I hate the current marketing scheme of downloadable content.  DLC is meant to stretch out the longevity of games, not purposely hold back pre-made content that should be unlockable via game tasks only to have us pay for it within the first week of the game's release date.  Thank Microsoft for bringing that nice little tactic to the console world.  They made it laughably bad by disguising their downloadable "content" as keys to unlock content that already existed on the disc to begin with; always finding ways to squeeze bucks out of the little guy (not that you would care about money, Foxstar), and now everybody's jumped on the same boat.

But like I said, Home is supposed to reward you not only with trophies for completing tasks, but also clothing and furniture via in-game goals.  That's the intent, anyway.  I don't know what the ratio of game rewards to microtransactions will be, but I'm more anxious for the rewards.  I have a Gamefly membership, so it would be even more in my interest to play certain games in order to get specific rewards.  I can't speak for everyone else, but that makes things even more fun to me; a game within a game.

And yea, I heard about WB's shift to blu-ray.  That's a hefty blow right there, but this HD war is still going to last for some time.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 8, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong.  I hate the current marketing scheme of downloadable content.  DLC is meant to stretch out the longevity of games, not purposely hold back pre-made content that should be unlockable via game tasks only to have us pay for it within the first week of the game's release date.  Thank Microsoft for bringing that nice little tactic to the console world.  They made it laughably bad by disguising their downloadable "content" as keys to unlock content that already existed on the disc to begin with; always finding ways to squeeze bucks out of the little guy (not that you would care about money, Foxstar), and now everybody's jumped on the same boat.
> 
> But like I said, Home is supposed to reward you not only with trophies for completing tasks, but also clothing and furniture via in-game goals.  That's the intent, anyway.  I don't know what the ratio of game rewards to microtransactions will be, but I'm more anxious for the rewards.  I have a Gamefly membership, so it would be even more in my interest to play certain games in order to get specific rewards.  I can't speak for everyone else, but that makes things even more fun to me; a game within a game.
> 
> And yea, I heard about WB's shift to blu-ray.  That's a hefty blow right there, but this HD war is still going to last for some time.



Why wouldn't I care about money?

And I'm just jaded. At least from what Sony's shown me so far, it seems like it's going to be their way of getting in on that microtranaction gravy boat with a small sprinkling of free stuff for the poor people, but if it turns out to be more like Live, then i'm all for it.


----------



## Fausk (Jan 8, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't I care about money?
> 
> And I'm just jaded. At least from what Sony's shown me so far, it seems like it's going to be their way of getting in on that microtranaction gravy boat with a small sprinkling of free stuff for the poor people, but if it turns out to be more like Live, then i'm all for it.



My question would be why do you think Sony wants to nickel and dime everyone when they're making Home available -for free- as compared to Live's yearly fee. Not to mention Sony GAVE US the tools necessary to make our own themes, where as people on Xbox Live have to -pay- for WALLPAPERS.

Comparing the two is like comparing apples to oranges. And from what I've -heard- so far about Home is that you will have a selection of clothing and furniture to choose from when you first start up Home, and that you will only have to purchase additional -packs- if you want to get down into it for even further customization. But no one's twisting your wrist or forcing you to download the packs, and you're not going to be missing out on anything if you don't.

Not to mention, Sony's download content is completely different from Live's. Sony allows you to purchase and download cars for Need for Speed, but there's a nice little disclaimer there that says you can automatically unlock them -for free- if you actually play through the game. It's like paying for a 1-900 tip back in the day instead of having to play through on your own. Not to mention the free Folklore holiday packs that went out. And some games are made for Download content, like Rock Band, new songs every week, you can't exactly make a disc that magically has that many tracks on it to begin with. Especially when essentially it provides more content without having to buy a full version of the game again.

I haven't seen Sony once try to nickel and dime people to unlock stuff that's already on the game discs. Everything added to their store so far  is all additional add on content that enhances the life of the game past it's initial shelf life.

Then again, what would you know? You're only using your PS3 to play Final Fantasy XI.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 9, 2008)

Fausk said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So? What I do with my PS3 does not negate what I know, nor is FFXI the ONLY thing I use my PS3 for. Nice try however though it's a fail. As for Home, it's very nature makes it almost unthinkable that there's going to be a huge amount of free clothing and furniture open at the start, more will have to be bought then will be free. That's what I'm saying, it's the old razor blade service model, give em the razor, make them buy the blades. Yes, you can create free wallpapers on PS3, but you know what? You can create them on Xbox too after a fashion if you have the dev kit, you could even make your own avatars.

As for free downloadable content, my god, that's great. But Sony isn't the only one who does it, in fact their DLC models are almost the same. And while your railing on Microsoft and Live, keep this in mind, it's the game's dev who comes up and prices the DLC, not Microsoft. There's just as much if not MORE free DNC on Live then PSN, plus the power to try out every single Live Arcade game for free without buying, where only 2 or three of the PSN titles let you do that. Plus XMB, game tracking, etc.

Home will be Sony's 'nickle and dime' attempt. It's Sony after all, home of rootkits, proprietary formats and the "Bend over, it's rape time for the wallet." mindset. Could it end up being bigger and better then Live? Maybe, but not if they are going for Habbo on PS3.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Not related to home but... LittleBigPlanet R-Rated Content. Seems to be taking a similar approach to SL.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 9, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Not related to home but... LittleBigPlanet R-Rated Content. Seems to be taking a similar approach to SL.



I knew people were going to push the limits as far as they could unless the game forbid it so..


----------



## Haseo-The-Terror-Of-Death (Jan 9, 2008)

I got a PS3. and i am registered in the PS3 network, the name is Iridin.
I only have Assassins Creed. but im looking to get Folklore, FFXIII, MGS4, Eye of Judgement, and Haze. maybe more. and the kewl thing is! since i work at EB games i can get all the best games when they come out hehe


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> I knew people were going to push the limits as far as they could unless the game forbid it so..



Only time will tell how far people will take it before some restrictions come into play. Hopefully we dont end with a "Halo online" type environment.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Haseo-The-Terror-Of-Death said:
			
		

> I got a PS3. and i am registered in the PS3 network, the name is Iridin.
> I only have Assassins Creed. but im looking to get Folklore, FFXIII, MGS4, Eye of Judgement, and Haze. maybe more. and the kewl thing is! since i work at EB games i can get all the best games when they come out hehe



You've got a pretty good looking wanted list, Eye of Judgement and Folklore would be the two exceptions for me. Haze and MGS are definately on the top of my list. FINALLY a functioning (able to walk) first person view in MGS. Amazing story, attention to details, game mechanics, etc, yet I've never been good at 'em because of the third person view. I realize that there are times third is better, but im much more effective at shooting in first.

How do you find Assassins Creed? Many have complained of glitches but a friend and I have played the first hour or two with no sight of anything serious.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 9, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> How do you find Assassins Creed? Many have complained of glitches but a friend and I have played the first hour or two with no sight of anything serious.



I'm playing that right now from Gamefly.  They updated with a 1.1 patch that cleared up some freezing and framerate issue, so that might be what you've heard about.


----------



## hkMolotov (Jan 13, 2008)

Got a 60GB PS3 before they went to software-only PS2 emulation, and so far I'm loving it. There are some niggling flaws with it like the controller's sticks being too loose and the triggers being too tight, no rear USB ports, cumbersome firmware and game updates, not being able to just turn the system OFF without reaching my hand all the way in the back, audio and video output switching isn't automatic, not to mention the inability to read my messages and check my friend's list in-game. But besides all that it's great. 

The interface is nice and simplistic, amazing PSP connectivity, Wi-Fi and HDD STANDARD, and being able to download content onto the harddrive really makes it a valuable multimedia hub. The platform still needs some work but so far it's driven me to sell my Xbox 360. It's just got more going for it right now than either system. Home, the support for user-created content, unrestricted PSN games, etc. Their downloadable games are better and more innovative, and I just like the whole look of the system. It's nice and big, very imposing without looking ridiculous. It's basically everything I wish the Xbox 360 was.


----------



## Fausk (Jan 13, 2008)

They're adding in-game XMB support sometime this year, hkMolotov, which will give access to the friends list and ability to read messages while in game. I haven't missed it too much personally, but it is a small hinderance.

I'm personally waiting for Home, hoping that it'll have ways to play some of those Playstation Store games multiplayer, or that they'll just add multiplayer support. To Super Stardust HD in particular.


----------



## hypr (Jan 13, 2008)

My wanted list so far is Oblivion, Shivering Isles addon for Oblivion, Devil May Cry 4, FF XIII and GTA 4, I already put PS Ubuntu on it, but am curious about YellowDog Linux...


----------



## Haseo-The-Terror-Of-Death (Jan 13, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Haseo-The-Terror-Of-Death said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well...i actually sold it, too many glitches.... MGS ALL DA WAY!


----------



## Haseo-The-Terror-Of-Death (Jan 13, 2008)

Im getting FFXI, FFXIII, DMC4, MGS4, Haze, ES: Oblivion Game of the year edition. its got all expansions! even eye of the nine!


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 13, 2008)

i got Rock Band for the PS3 yeterday. deffianlty worth it, even at it's price


----------



## DJDarkViper (Jan 13, 2008)

without having read the past 5 pages:

I am a damn proud owner of a 80g PS3, though i do own both the 360 (Premium) and the PS3 (and im a proud owner of both )

my PSN is DJDarkViper, and so far i own:
- Uncharted Drakes Fortune
- Motorstorm
- Eye of Judegment
- Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
- Syphon Filter (download)

I have fully prepaid:
- MGS4 ($90 game?! i swear i got screwed XD)
- Haze
- GTA4 (no im not buying this for 360, downloadable content or not)
- Devil May Cry 4

i dont have an HDTV in any sense so i have really invested in blu-ray movies yet. That HDTV purchase comes in a month or so


----------



## Tudd (Jan 14, 2008)

DJDarkViper said:
			
		

> without having read the past 5 pages:
> 
> I am a damn proud owner of a 80g PS3, though i do own both the 360 (Premium) and the PS3 (and im a proud owner of both )
> 
> ...



Noticed no CoD4.  As for those prepaids its looking pretty good cept for that Haze delay. Congrats on making the "right" choice when it comes to GTA. (Flame bait, hence the quotations) In the case of MGS, you'd better be getting the limited edition.

HDTV shopping is a pain these days. But we've got laser based sets to look forward too! Finally better performance (black level, response time, motion resolution, etc) than plasma without the burn in. Well, not just yet. But the technology is promising. It means never having to buy replacement bulbs for your projectors or RPTV's as well as no fading in the colour. I've been holding off waiting for something other than LCD because I personally cannot stand it compared to my good 'ol CRT.

Whatever you buy, enjoy it. Keep in mind all you "PS3 sucks" and "get away xbots" people, if no one bought one of the consoles, many would be laid off. Its how consumerism works. Don't destroy it because you're pissed off the world doesnt agree with you.


----------



## DJDarkViper (Jan 14, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Noticed no CoD4.  As for those prepaids its looking pretty good cept for that Haze delay. Congrats on making the "right" choice when it comes to GTA. (Flame bait, hence the quotations) In the case of MGS, you'd better be getting the limited edition.
> 
> HDTV shopping is a pain these days. But we've got laser based sets to look forward too! Finally better performance (black level, response time, motion resolution, etc) than plasma without the burn in. Well, not just yet. But the technology is promising. It means never having to buy replacement bulbs for your projectors or RPTV's as well as no fading in the colour. I've been holding off waiting for something other than LCD because I personally cannot stand it compared to my good 'ol CRT.
> 
> Whatever you buy, enjoy it. Keep in mind all you "PS3 sucks" and "get away xbots" people, if no one bought one of the consoles, many would be laid off. Its how consumerism works. Don't destroy it because you're pissed off the world doesnt agree with you.



Actually i own COD4 for my Xbox360, no need to get it on the PS3.

Yes the Haze delay was dissapointing
And i think i did get the limited edition of MGS4, i dunno. I doubt it thought cause the receipt is only saying "Metal Gear Solid 4".


GTA4 is home on the PS3, because GTA was designed for Playstation in the first place (from this i mean 3 and beyond, not the top downs on computers). I own ALL of the GTAs (including those top downs) on both the PS2 and Xbox (sets for the win). They just do NOT feel right on the xbox platform. Sure GTA3 Xbox edition had better graphics, but you could feel that it just wasn't designed with it in mind. Therefore i spent alot of time with the DualShock2 pad and GTA.
Same goes for DMC4, minus owning the ports. 


AS for the flaming from the SDF and Xbots, Eh, whatev's. I proudly own both so i get the best of both worlds. The toughest choice now is for the multiplatforms, and which one to buy for what. Ive set down a deliminator:

Platform of choice: Playstation 3. 
Exclusives and Multiplayer Hardcore focus Multiplatform: Xbox 360
Everything else: Playstation 3. 
Of course, i cant forget my PC either


----------



## Tudd (Jan 20, 2008)

DJDarkViper said:
			
		

> Actually i own COD4 for my Xbox360, no need to get it on the PS3.
> 
> Yes the Haze delay was dissapointing
> And i think i did get the limited edition of MGS4, i dunno. I doubt it thought cause the receipt is only saying "Metal Gear Solid 4".
> ...



I wish I was willing to buy a 360 but Im working on building up a decent A/V setup first. It all started with a DIY subwoofer... just so happens it ended up being 6' x 2' x 2' instead of 2' cube. Speakers are next. I've got a good number of friends playing on both consoles so it makes it difficult when you only have one. All in due time...

I've noticed that games that run at 60 FPS on consoles tend to feel surreal. Similar to the difference you see between film (24 FPS) and a consumer video camera (29.99 FPS). The film has a nature look to the motion while the faster frame rate looks too fast. This seems to be the biggest difference between 360 and PS3. Yet I oddly prefer what many consider inferior. 30 is more visually pleasing to my eye as long as you're maintaining 60 Hz refresh rate on a progressive set.

Gotta love the PC, yet hate the upgrades... Its a love-hate thing, but my priorities are changing.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 20, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Gotta love the PC, yet hate the upgrades... Its a love-hate thing, but my priorities are changing.



Tell me about it.  I just spent three days troubleshooting new memory I bought that ended up simply being defective.  Sending those back and ordered some new replacements.  Coupling that with a 64-bit OS, I'll be running with 4 gigs.

And is it just me, or does anybody else wish these consoles would update their online stores more often than once a week?  The Japanese PSN often updates multiple times a week with new content.  It's not a major issue, but I just find it more exciting to check the store periodically day by day, hoping to see something new, rather than going an entire week by routine.

And I still want a screenshot function to be implemented.  All they have to do is make it that when you hit the PS button, that the screen doesn't go entirely black, and add a "Take Screenshot" option in the menu.  The shot could go directly to the photo section.  I want that, damn it...


----------



## Tudd (Jan 21, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Tell me about it. I just spent three days troubleshooting new memory I bought that ended up simply being defective. Sending those back and ordered some new replacements. Coupling that with a 64-bit OS, I'll be running with 4 gigs.
> 
> And is it just me, or does anybody else wish these consoles would update their online stores more often than once a week?  The Japanese PSN often updates multiple times a week with new content.  It's not a major issue, but I just find it more exciting to check the store periodically day by day, hoping to see something new, rather than going an entire week by routine.
> 
> And I still want a screenshot function to be implemented.  All they have to do is make it that when you hit the PS button, that the screen doesn't go entirely black, and add a "Take Screenshot" option in the menu.  The shot could go directly to the photo section.  I want that, damn it...



Haha, I remember when having 2 gigs was considered insane. Now we're onto DDR3.

The thought never even crossed my mind. The only thing that I truely wished was updated more was the firmware. But with that being said PS3 and PSP already get updates much faster than 360 so theres not much need to improve upon something which you're beating your only competitor in.

The day we get a screenshot tool... Theres still no in-game XMB. If we dont have that yet then imagine how long it'd be till we got that.


----------



## hypr (Jan 25, 2008)

my PSN is hyprthecat

I have

Dark Kingdom
CoD3
CoD4
The Orange Box
and Motorstorm

I mainly play CoD4 online its very addictive. I really loved Portal though, pity Half Life 2 wasn't multiplayer though.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Hypr,

Did you get a chance to take a look at the CoD4 thread yet? If not, we're trying to gather interest in a clan. If you're interested let us know, if not I'll still add ya anyways.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 27, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Hey Hypr,
> 
> Did you get a chance to take a look at the CoD4 thread yet? If not, we're trying to gather interest in a clan. If you're interested let us know, if not I'll still add ya anyways.



Hmm, this might give me reason enough to go ahead and pick up CoD4 now instead of waiting for my Battlefield chums to get their PS3s.  I swear, though, if it's a "FUREEZ!!!" clan, I'll just kill myself...

Also, just wanted to note to most that it's obvious why in-game XMB access is getting delayed.  Home is a pretty massive endeavor and it's obviously going to have a lot of in-game and out-of-game interaction.  I'm sure they're holding off XMB support until Home releases and either include it as its own function or something that's a part of Home.  We'll see.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 27, 2008)

Seeing as at least a quarter of the games I end up in have someone who's socially challenged (racist, etc.) it would in our best interest to keep the "Furry" aspect on the down-low. Just a clan of a group of people with common interests, to play the game. Clans tend to take that one step further, changing from play to win.

In-game XMB is starting to get to me. Messaging within games is impossible forcing you to exit and restart the game to send your message. Luckily with CoD4 this takes almost no time at all, unlike RS:V which seemed to spend just as much time loading as you do in the game. Also, why delete the cache everytime you play a different game? (RS:V) Theres a reason why PS3 has a HDD, why not use it? Oh well, if its out for Resistance 2 I'll be fine.


----------



## hypr (Jan 27, 2008)

Sure I am interested, just give me a shout on PS3 Online.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 27, 2008)

DJDarkViper said:
			
		

> GTA4 is home on the PS3, because GTA was designed for Playstation in the first place



Yet it's the 360 version of GTA that will be the complete game, not the PS3 version. Also, your bias is showing.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 27, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Yet it's the 360 version of GTA that will be the complete game, not the PS3 version. Also, your bias is showing.



Interesting choice of words. It makes no logical sense for the two extra missions to have much relivence to main story seeing as PS3 users would not get the entire story. What you'll most likely end up with are two missions which have no effect on the story. If they don't relate to the story then do they not qualify for "bonus" content instead of part of the "complete game"?


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 27, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Interesting choice of words. It makes no logical sense for the two extra missions to have much relivence to main story seeing as PS3 users would not get the entire story.



No, it's perfectly logical. Microsoft paid $50 million dollars for it. PS3 ports being subpar to the 360 version are nothing new at all, it's almost a trend.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 27, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> No, it's perfectly logical. Microsoft paid $50 million dollars for it. PS3 ports being subpar to the 360 version are nothing new at all, it's almost a trend.



A subpar port and a port missing key parts of the story are entirely different issues. A subpar port would take its form in graphics and framerate not missing parts of the storyline.

Theres no point in arguing this one seeing as there have been no offical announcements made nor have there been any rumours regarding the continuity of the episodic content. 

On a side note, Microsoft paid $50 million to have end users pay them for extra content.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 27, 2008)

Why is the "subpar" claim already being shouted?  The game isn't even released yet.  Not only that, but the series took its first big leaps on Playstation technology and Rockstar devs are no idiots when it comes to programming on their systems.  I doubt there's much to worry about when it comes to differences.  In any case, as long as I get to play it, I couldn't care less about it being on both systems or comparing the two.

And it always instills within me a swelling of pride whenever Microsoft fires a cannon of money at something to make things all better.  "American Dream no jutsu!!!"


----------



## Tudd (Jan 28, 2008)

The clash of two cultures. One based on honour and the other on wealth.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 28, 2008)

GTA4's home is whoever throws the most money at them.

The GTA3's were PS2 exclusives because Sony paid them to be.


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 28, 2008)

That's obviously true, but it wasn't as heated back then as it is now.  The mentality was more like "Hey, this GTA3 game looks promising.  Let's get it on our system", and nobody really put up a fight.  But today, here comes the big M dumping truckloads of money and handing over free islands in the Pacific just for "Make our version BETTERZOMG!!!1"

I don't know.  I honestly can't stand Phil Harrison (executive vice president of Sony Europe and major rep) and his douchebag personality (I miss "RIIIIIIDGE RACEEEEERRRRR" Kaz), but I also have a beef against Microsoft's sledgehammer tactics and all the suit-and-tie cronies that Gates has in charge valuing profit maximization over all else in the industry.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 29, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> The clash of two cultures. One based on honour and the other on wealth.



wut?

No, seriously, what?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 29, 2008)

You dont see it? Microsoft is an American buisness which seems to take after the type of company that people like Carnegie formed back in the late 1800's. Using tactics which some may consider to be unskillful such as monitary incentive. 

Sony is a Japanese buisness which (recently) has been relying on a honour system for maintaining buisness partners in their video game division. The aplication of which in this case being the profits seen from sales from earlier consoles create the impression of Sony consoles always selling the most. Therefore companys benifit from staying with Sony because they have A) experience with the dealing with Sony, and B) large pre-existing fanbase compared to the unknown one on the competing console. Now Sony might just be much more discrete in executing such tactics as payoffs etc. This we don't know, but most of these payoffs tend to show up sooner or later.

Set the two against each other and you're in for some interesting action. At the end of the day its all just buisness to them and fun or confusion, depending on how you look at it, for the end user. Its funny how people claim console wars are healthy then turn around and say HD format wars are pointless. Make up your mind on whether or not you like monopolies. With one format, they set the price and can then take as long as they want to lower prices. Downside being, HD downloads are becoming more accessible. Seeing as people dont care at all about quality (Music downloads vs. CD sales) HD downloads if the price and file sizes are right might just have a good chance.  

This has become an endless rambling on of my thoughts about the entertainment industry at the moment. Hope you don't agree and point out something stupid I've said seeing as I'm too tired to read through it. Enjoy!


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 29, 2008)

Ehhh, I wouldn't go so far as to start mentioning some kind of weird honor system, but still, I like Sony's and Nintendo's business practices better.  Besides, Sony may originate in Japan, but it's not situated there, what with there being Sony of America, Sony of Europe, etc.  I DO like the fact that they tap a lot of Japanese gaming resources and I get to see many of the creative type of games that I like come over here from Japan (I'm hyped for Shirohiki Monogatari/'White Knight Chronicles'); that's just me, personally.

Anyway, I just got Uncharted from Gamefly, so I'm going to give this a go.  Anybody else getting Dynasty Warriors 6 next month?  I'm a long time fan of that series, and even though I know it's most unlikely, I still wish for an online mode in that game.  DW: Gundam left a sour taste in my mouth...


----------



## Tudd (Jan 31, 2008)

No more late night rants for me. As for DW6, the only way I'd buy it is if I liked the demo and the last one wasnt good enough to warrent a purchase.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll give you this, though.  I do wish I could play through Mass Effect and Lost Odyssey completely.  However, I'm getting real pissed off with the consumer mentality in general on what makes a compelling RPG and how that frame of mind is taking over.  I hate how they say a game such as Lost Odyssey isn't as "complex or deep" as Mass Effect because of its turn based style, and how people complain about that: "Wah wah wah, an actual challenge.  The actual need to think ahead and plan out my turns with intelligence.  What?!  I need to scrounge and fight hard through battles?!  Waaahhh, me can't shoot things or button mash to swing sword and kill things!"

Mass Effect, as good a game as it is, isn't as deep as people like to give it credit for, at least when it comes to RPG game mechanics (not talking about the literal "role playing" aspects).  You customize, then you point and shoot at everything and let the numbers crunch in the background; that's apparently "deep and complex", even though most of the events are set up for you to win instead of giving you a real challenge.

Ah well, here's to hoping that Mass Effect eventually makes its way to PC and Lost Odyssey to the PS3.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 7, 2008)

Personally I havn't even watching or read anything about Mass Effect because I own a PS3 with no real intent to buy a 360 anytime soon. As I've already said in another thread I don't like following game development period. The most I've heard about it was the ramblings of a friend of mine whos main point was, you can shoot the NPC's talking to you dead during conversation. That and the potential endings. Wasn't enough for me to justify watching a gameplay video. You can't convince the hardcore FPS crowd to even try turn based games. It just doesn't satisfy the adrenaline rush that FPS games do. 

I'd say the biggest thing I dislike about Oblivion was the fact that the combat was horrible... If it isnt remotely realistic damage then I'd greatly prefer turn based because it provides a challenge. But in the eyes of the critics Oblivion was one of the greatest things that happened to RPG's. Now Mass Effect has taken it one step further.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay, since I might as well keep this thread more PS3-related, has anybody else been interested in that free action MMO called The Agency?  I've been keeping up with the development of it and I have to say, I really like how innovative and enthusiastic the developers are with it.  More studios should start using real-world interaction, like phone text messages and such to immerse you in the experience.  The game sounds like fun so far.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 10, 2008)

I can say I'm actually really excited about The Agency now! After watching the four part interview/demonstration on GT.com I say this ones looking great so far. The Matrix Online was getting closer to what I was looking for from an MMO, but this hits it right on. Its actually not hopeless for lower levels to attempt to attack higher levels if they've got exceptional shooting skills and luck. Headshots actually inflict more damage than other body parts ect. Similar to almost any other shooter. 

Another tidbit of news, RS:V2 for PS3 will not be a port, uses U3 engine (same as first one), developed in Canada.  All good news in my opinon. Just not sure if it all would be considered news at this point.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 10, 2008)

Yea, I liked the energy from that rep in those videos.  It's easy to tell they're really excited about all the things they can do with the game.  A friend and I played a lot of MxO's beta and had a great time; it's too bad they did a rush release and didn't nail most of the game-breaking bugs, but I appreciated the more exciting combat and higher character customization (something that's strangely lacking in even the most popular MMOs).  That aspect has to be heavy for me, or I won't be interested in playing online, so The Agency is appealing for the fact that it's a twitch skill online game and doesn't just rely on what level you are compared to everybody.  Guess that's why I was a fan of the original Phantasy Star Online, too.  Good times.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 12, 2008)

Now all thats left is the wait... My favourite part! In the mean time it'll be CoD4 for me. Still throwing around the idea of picking up a copy Shagster?  I'd say lets play some RS:V but I'm afraid I'd get wrecked.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't plan on getting a console version of CoD4 solely for the fact that they only support a maximum of 18 players online, while the PC version supports up to 32.  Even that's sort of low compared to the usual 64 max of Battlefield that I'm used to on the PC.

And I've never once played RS:V online.  Ever.  I don't know what it is, but it's hard to pop my online cherry with a game until someone says "Hey, let's do this".  Otherwise, I'm turned off by the idea of jumping online all by myself.  I play Battlefield a lot because of Teamspeak and friends, but until the PS3 makes it easier to contact people via headsets while in game, I don't know how much spontaneous online playing I'll be doing.


----------



## hypr (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a few friends speak highly about Oblivion, and we all know DMC4 will be a great hit, I need to have time to complete DMC3 I probably won't be on CoD4 for a few days, I know the glitches are all and good.

I plan on getting Oblivion Game of the year edition, DMC4 , and Grand Theft Auto 4, and FFXIII until it comes out, its gonna be a good year for games I think.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 15, 2008)

Shagster,
But do you play in games with those large ammounts of people in them? Personally in a game like CoD4 I prefer this number of people. Always have, right from the start with CoD1 for the PC. Same thing applied when I played CoD2. BF is a totally different story because the maps change size as you get more people.

Hypr,
Oblivion has its fair share of glitches. Some quests become uncompletable because certain characters simply disappear. For the most part its pretty good though. It does look like a good year for games.


----------



## hypr (Feb 15, 2008)

Tudd : I shouldn't worry about Oblivion should I like there is always updates for games right ?


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 16, 2008)

I haven't heard of any game breaking stuff like that in Oblivion, so I wouldn't worry.  Haven't run across any issues myself, either.

As for CoD4, I've seen at least two people on my friends list playing the game, so I'm thinking it over again.  I usually play Battlefield with an average of 40-64 people, but I'm not really used to a Call of Duty game.  I'm more for team play than straight up death match, anyway, so does the lower amount of people make for sparse encounters?  Low population in Battlefield servers tend to mean that you can actually go from base to base getting in very few gunfights.


----------



## hypr (Feb 16, 2008)

I may get it I need to get a good solid RPG, at least before FF13 comes out, , I still gotta work on DMC3 on mission 8 but I been busy, I want to obviously get DMC4, but I think this will be the year for the PS3 to shine, more and more places are backing Blu-Ray now.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 16, 2008)

Not just more places, but every place.  It's official.  Toshiba has pulled the plug on HD-DVD.  If you want up-to-date high definition, you'll have to own either a Blu-ray player or a PS3.  I love that all the criticism, all the blind and arrogant fanboy-generated hatred thrown at Sony's decision to include Blu-ray in their console, which gave them a disappointing price point at a mediocre launch, turned out to be the early nail in HD-DVD's coffin for creating an early install base for the Blu-ray format.  It's the ultimate "Told you so" finisher.

Heh, as for RPGs, isn't anybody else besides me hyped for Shirohiki Monogatari (White Knight Chronicles) by Level 5?  I think I might actually be more excited for this than FFXIII.  Here's the impressive Japanese trailer.


----------



## ADF (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok someone in here is going to have to explain the logic of this one to me.

I dared to criticise the textures on a model, saying the PS3 would have benefited with more memory so it can use textures better suited for HD, then I got this thrown at me. 



> PS3 self clocks itself according load/temperature to 4.4GHz. With just 6 SPE cores running at that speed in series, you can stream real time Procedural Graphics with 4D on the fly animations like in Uncharted. Try that with a PC! ...sure any machine can run pre-rendered 4D, but nothing a Render Farm or the Mini Render Farm on a Chip Cell BE can do it in Real Time! ...and when your memory runs as fast as your CPU! and you can run equivalent 9cores streamed, you don't need that much memory!



First off I was under the impression that PS3 Cell was clocked at 3.2ghz constant, not dynamically adjustable 4.4ghz. Not that it matters any PC user will tell you, because clock speed is not a definite indication of performance. But I was pretty sure Cell was clocked at 3.2. 

4D, now the fourth dimension is of course time, so what exactly is this person going on about by saying the PS3 can stream it? Saying PC cannot do real time procedural graphics? Has this person been living under a rock during Spores entire development?

I like the little bit at the end about memory not being a problem, obviously it is or I wouldnâ€™t have criticised it in the first place.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 18, 2008)

ADF, 

There is no logic. They're throwing false information at you and assuming you believe it. On second thought, they're just spitting out numbers in an attempt to impress you. All while hoping the information is above your head. I don't really see the problem. You're obiviously talking to someone who has no idea what they're talking about. Ignore and move on.


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 18, 2008)

Whatever the system's specs add up to now, it won't be upgraded any in the future, so who cares?  If everything looks good and plays good, that means everything IS good.  I get irritated by all the extreme techno-babble on both sides, as if it really matters any.  It's not that I don't understand it all, but rather I just find it an annoyance when people start getting into compression this, memory that, textures all up in yo' FACE!  There's no need to get insanely detailed with all the tech talk.  Pretty graphics are pretty.  The end.


----------



## ADF (Feb 19, 2008)

The techno-babble helps explain some peopleâ€™s questions; such as why was Halo 3 below 720p or why did the console FarCry had to be remade into Instincts instead of just porting the PC version? If tech doesnâ€™t interest you itâ€™s fine, most console gamers are simply happy to know it works, it just helps explain certain aspects of games instead of presuming a game will automatically get 60fps at 1080p.

For example why was the facial textures in Oblivion so bloody horrible? You have to look at the hardware constrains to figure that out.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 19, 2008)

Its not really the consumer who needs to know this information concerning consoles. It benifits the consumer when the manufacturer realizes theres an issue and corrects it. Unfortunately with consoles once its been released its too late to fix it unless you wish to abandon your consumer base. For the consumers it just gives us more reason to dislike/like one side or another. The problem with looking at games and blaming the hardware is the glaring question of, might it have been the developers fault? They might have focused too much of their attention elsewhere and ran out of room for facial textures when push came to shove. I've run into glitches where characters who are vital to completing side quests simply dissappear. (In Oblivion) No game is going to get it perfect cept it seems Polyphony trys damn hard... and takes their sweet time. Hardware causes are nice to acknowledge but useless for console gamers. For PC gamers it makes all the difference in hardware choices. For example COH will not run on highest settings (resolution included) on a 320 MB 8800GTS because it runs out of memory. But for console gamers... what difference does it make?


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, looks like Phil Harrison has resigned.  I'm actually happy for that.  As much as I didn't mind him working in the background, once he replaced Kaz Hirai and took over as a big public rep, his douchebag personality shone through brightly.  Less likable than Kaz, Phil emitted a sense of businessman arrogance to me, less warm and personal than the "RIIIIDGE RACER!!!" man himself.  Fortunately, Kaz is taking over again in the meantime.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 26, 2008)

I was tempted to post something about that here but I knew you would read it first before coming here. Phil simply wasn't that good at his job. For example I believe theres a video of him studdering for almost a minute somewhere out there on the "internets". That and his Motorstorm campaign. Not exactly impressive from someone whos supposed to represent so much.


----------



## Haseo-The-Terror-Of-Death (Feb 26, 2008)

well my PSN is DarkfireDesch
the games i Own:
-COD4

yea thats it... i am GHIII soon so i will play online and kick some ass...


----------



## ShagsterP (Feb 27, 2008)

Dualshock 3 controllers with rumble support have finally been announced for North America, and it's about time.  I've been holding off buying a third controller because I want vibration capabilities.  But what's up with these prices?  The regular Dualshock 3 is nearly the price of a full game ($50) and the vibration version will be even closer ($54).  Christ, I'd figure controllers would be around thirty bucks or something.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 27, 2008)

Just like the memory cards for PS2? 

Hey Haseo, Would you like your PSN ID added to the CoD4 list? If so just send a PM to ligaa and in the meantime I'll add you to my friends list. Looking forward to playing with you.


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 2, 2008)

Own one yeps, 40 gig, Smackdown Vs Raw 2008, Fifa 08, Juiced 2 : Hot Important Nights and The Darkness. In DVD's, Stealth and Hitch


----------



## ShagsterP (Mar 2, 2008)

Argh, I had hopes for Smackdown because I love to customize things, but the game isn't going to truly make the evolutionary leap until they develop solely for next-gen and drop previous systems.  That and the 360 version has the ability to play custom music for ring entrances.  Damn, if the PS3 version at least had THAT feature, I probably would've gotten it.  There's always next year...

And it looks like God of War 3 is on the way.  I wonder how long they've been working on it.


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually the next PS3 update has the ability to play custom music during gameplay.

www.caws.ws gives you some great customise character guides, ranging from wrestlers, to move sets to entrances.

The only thing I disslike really about Smackdown Vs Raw is the fact that they havent made it so they dont do that really pathetic stumble and fall thing, the moves dont all connect the way they should, eg. dropkicks they hold their face and fall backwards way too late after the move is hit or they just stumble without falling, which really sucks.


----------



## ShagsterP (Mar 2, 2008)

Wait.  Who?  What?  This is news to me.  Are you talking about an update patch for the game itself or a PS3 firmware update?  We all know it's coming eventually, but playing music during gameplay and having it built into the game so you can set up a character's entrance to play specific music from your hard drive every time are two very different things.


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 2, 2008)

The actual PS3 update itself will allow you to access your music in game, meaning you can overplay the tracks on the game, so you can put the entrance music onto the game and cut out annoying commentary if thats your wish.

You cant put the music onto the actual game, that would mean having to edit its actuall scripture, meaning a total recall of the game and rerelease which could take forever.

It will also allow you to switch from game to internet so the belief is.


----------



## Tudd (Mar 2, 2008)

Well the "truthiness" as I understand it is there will be in-game XMB support. But as to what functions will be usable you might ask? Since there is no solid data we'll have to survive with rumours.


----------



## ShagsterP (Mar 3, 2008)

Levan said:
			
		

> The actual PS3 update itself will allow you to access your music in game, meaning you can overplay the tracks on the game, so you can put the entrance music onto the game and cut out annoying commentary if thats your wish.
> 
> You cant put the music onto the actual game, that would mean having to edit its actuall scripture, meaning a total recall of the game and rerelease which could take forever.



Wrong, as far as the music part goes.  Like I said, Smackdown '08 on the 360 allows you to pick and choose your own entrance music directly from your hard drive.  You're not manually playing music over the game.  That would just feel ghetto for the purpose I'm wanting it for, as well as annoying for having to pick and play your own music every single time you have a custom character enter the arena.  What it's doing is reading your save file information and going to where your chosen music is located on your console's hard drive.  It's something you set up within the game's parameters ahead of time during customization, not the console's.  That's what I also wanted the PS3's version to do, but the jackasses decided not to.

Ugh.


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats why I'm saying they would need to change the scripture, they didnt give the same file save options as the 360. Because of the different file ways in game they would have to edit the game to make saving onto the disk possible, but because they didnt there is no way of doing it on PS3 at this point in time.

As for the playing over the game, I do admit its a sketchy way to do it, but better than nothing aint it?

If you havent noticed I'm a PS3 geek


----------



## ShagsterP (Mar 3, 2008)

All they have to do is release a patch, not change the disc contents.


----------



## Tudd (Mar 4, 2008)

But patches require money which they're not willing to spend.  Especially on a smaller consumer base.


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 5, 2008)

Exactly, besides the patch would have to link up to disk content would it not? I mean think about it, the disk, yes does let you choose your own entrance music, but however, does not give any option on "copy from harddrive to"

Unless I'm missing a feature here


----------



## ShagsterP (Mar 5, 2008)

Wait, what?  Since when are wrestling fans considered a "small consumer base"?  No, there is no option to customize with hard drive music.  Yes, patches have the ability to make that possible.  I'm not going to go into the details of how, but if you're still believing that it's impossible, Warhawk's 1.3 patch will be adding completely new weapons, vehicles, and maps not available on the disc, and yet they're "scripted" to work in the original game, not to mention every game that's overhauled its interface via patch.

You're thinking in the days of yesterfar when it comes to disc content.  Back when Columbus discovered that the world was round, and wild berries grew on every street corner, and gentlemen wore monocles.  When cavewomen hunted for food while the cave husband kept watch of the cave children.

You what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 6, 2008)

Its not a SmackDown Vs Raw patch though, it is the PS3 systems patch.


----------



## Tudd (Mar 6, 2008)

Wresting fans arn't! However PS3 users are in comparison to 360 in North America.


----------



## ShagsterP (Mar 7, 2008)

Levan said:
			
		

> Its not a SmackDown Vs Raw patch though, it is the PS3 systems patch.



Which takes us back full circle to when I originally asked if it was a game or a system patch you were referring to.  I WISH the developers would make a game patch, but I guess I'll just have to wait for next year's version.


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn this is getting really confusing...I think I missed the part when you asked if it was a game patch so thats my bad.

Its a system patch they are releasing since they want this option for all games and sections to work.


----------



## Kolvix (Apr 19, 2008)

I Got one (YAY) if anyone is looking for that one extra name to fill up their friends list or just wants someone to pay with PM me : D


----------



## ShagsterP (Apr 20, 2008)

So who likes the new native store application?  I think it's sexy.


----------



## Tudd (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm presently enjoying a malfunctioning PS3 along with dealing with my insurance company just to use that mastercard extended warranty >.> Other than that... What I've seen of the new PSN store is pretty good. Its a much cleaner look. Its like the 360 Dashboard vs. XMB and I prefer the cleaner look of the XMB.


----------



## Arbiter (Apr 27, 2008)

im currently enjoying Rock Band, which is kick ass. and im playing Oblivion as well. that game has got me hooked. although, im still waiting for Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Nightingalle (Apr 27, 2008)

I went through the update for the store.. I should at least check it out.  Hm.  I finally got a small keyboard / text messaging style keyboard for the ps3, makes browsing and typing ALOT easier and whatnot.  I neglect my systems :<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

PS3 owner right here.

Games- Call of Duty3, Call of Duty4, Motorstorm, Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire, Mobile Suit Gundam: Dynasty Warriors, Virtua Fighter5, Grand Theft Auto VI

Movies-  Pirates of the Carribbean, Ghost Rider, Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines

I'm tired of Xbox360 owners bashing the PS3.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Ya know, I've played on a 360 and a PS3 (which I own)...and honestly, I don't see all the hype about the 360. 

Ok sure, it has Halo...for someone who hates Halo, I don't see what else the 360 has to offer me. I love my PS3, and my Ratchet and Clank, and possibly Jak and Daxter release in the future. For someone who doesn't like sports, racing or FPS, I think the PS3 is an ideal choice.

The Wii is a close second choice, but Sony will always dominate in my world.


----------



## Tudd (May 1, 2008)

360 also doesn't have Metal Gear Online  I've only played it for a couple hours but it was amazing. ^^ 

RouShu wolf,

I wouldn't exactly say 360 has better racing games... the best selling racing game is Gran Turismo, which calls the PS consoles home. For realism it really is one of the best.


----------



## ShagsterP (May 20, 2008)

Happy day.  I got to play the MGO beta as well, and thought it was fun.  I only like online multiplayer games if they incorporate some sort of team-based squad tactics, which is why I feel I completely wasted my money on Call of Duty 4, uninstalled it, and plan on never playing again.

But anyway, has anybody else used Japanese network cards to gain yen for the Japanese PSN?  I did and got a few games, almost all classic fighters: King of Fighters 99, Last Blade, Guilty Gear, Bloody Roar, and Metal Slug X.


----------



## Tudd (May 20, 2008)

Well definately no GTA IV for you then!

As for the classics... I wasn't even aware the network cards were availible in any region. Do you miss the translated text?


----------



## ShagsterP (May 20, 2008)

When I say online multiplayer games, I mean the ones that are specifically built for that main purpose (even if there's a singleplayer component), ie. Battlefield, Call of Duty 4, MGO, Frontlines, etc.  I've already been playing GTA4; too bad friend invites are all still screwed up for me when it comes to its online functionality.

As for buying network cards: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHwyiiueAqY

A lot of Japanese games are actually in English, text and all.  Besides, you don't need to know much to play fighting games.


----------



## Tudd (May 21, 2008)

I'd say thats one of the issues the PSN hasn't entirely figured out. I find certain people cannot accept invitations from certain others on some days and others its fine. The only consistancy is the larger the party the more time we'll have to spend getting everyone in the party. 

Thanks for the video. When I get my PS3 I might just have to take a look.

When I made the comment about the translated text I probably should have put in ;P smiley.


----------



## BritFoxx (May 21, 2008)

My PS3 hates me. It recently has decided to forget that it needs to register CDs in it.

I can put a CD in the thing, but it won't start up a game or anything, and I don't get very amused watching the background swirl about.


----------



## Tudd (May 21, 2008)

Haha... Mine hates me even more! It refuses to output any useful video signal. Just some random square patterns in rainbow colours. Is yours still under warranty?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

http://ps3.qj.net/Rumor-full-list-o...-in-game-music-debuts-on-E3-/pg/49/aid/121484

Old as sin, but still relevant and exciting. Might help reduce some of the suck-areas of PS3.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow whats that double even triple post from you tudd.. anywhy something ps3 related.. ummm Halo! 

Oh wait


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Wow whats that double even triple post from you tudd.. anywhy something ps3 related.. ummm Halo!
> 
> Oh wait


 
Edits don't bump.


----------



## Sift (Jun 29, 2008)

My ps3 died. Used it like, 3 times (ratchet and clank and when I first got it)
Got home with MGS4, and it didn't give me any audio/video or anything. Yeah, pretty upset with it. Tried several cables, bought some HDUI or whatever, they didn't work so... bah


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Sift said:


> My ps3 died. Used it like, 3 times (ratchet and clank and when I first got it)
> Got home with MGS4, and it didn't give me any audio/video or anything. Yeah, pretty upset with it. Tried several cables, bought some HDUI or whatever, they didn't work so... bah


 
In warranty?  Regardless... this is kinda scary this small number of people having their PS3's fail. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jun 29, 2008)

I will come to own my PS3 (60GB or 80GB whichever one I can get my hands/paws on) early next month when I get my stimulus check.  Games I want to own: Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction, Burnout Paradise, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriot, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, GRID, Grand Theft Auto IV, The Orange Box, and Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Meta_Foxx278 said:


> I will come to own my PS3 (60GB or 80GB whichever one I can get my hands/paws on) early next month when I get my stimulus check. Games I want to own: Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction, Burnout Paradise, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriot, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, GRID, Grand Theft Auto IV, The Orange Box, and Heavenly Sword.


 
Nice! Any sort of priorities for the list of games?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Meta_Foxx278 said:


> I will come to own my PS3 (60GB or 80GB whichever one I can get my hands/paws on) early next month when I get my stimulus check. Games I want to own: Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction, Burnout Paradise, Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriot, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, GRID, Grand Theft Auto IV, The Orange Box, and Heavenly Sword.


 
Nice list of games you are making the right choice with those games except maybe uncharted: drakes fortune if you have any money spare XD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

More on the latest update here!


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jul 3, 2008)

I forgot to add that to my list.  Thank you!



Mr Fox said:


> Nice list of games you are making the right choice with those games except maybe uncharted: drakes fortune if you have any money spare XD


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jul 3, 2008)

No, not really.  Just get whichever when I can.  I don't make a lot of money so I can't really go on a spending spree.



Tudd said:


> Nice! Any sort of priorities for the list of games?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

Tudd said:


> More on the latest update here!


 
Yeesh stupid update i don't want to have a xbox :roll:


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jul 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, that firmware update is unavailable.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/07/02/firmware-v240-status/



Tudd said:


> More on the latest update here!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 3, 2008)

Meta_Foxx278 said:


> Unfortunately, that firmware update is unavailable.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/07/02/firmware-v240-status/


 
Yep they pulled it because it was killing ps3's... luckily mine didn't die


----------



## Tudd (Jul 3, 2008)

Hehe... I came out unscathed as well. 



Meta_Foxx278 said:


> No, not really. Just get whichever when I can. I don't make a lot of money so I can't really go on a spending spree.


 
Don't worry about it, I don't know anyone who could go out and buy that many games all at once. xD


----------

